# Chargeback facility suspended?



## tom1ie (20 Apr 2020)

hi all,
first off apologies if i'm in the wrong thread, mods please move as you see fit.
so i am waiting for a refund from ryanair for a flight that has been cancelled, we were due to fly the weekend just gone.
As soon as the travel restrictions were put in place i applied for a refund via the third party company i had booked through, ESKY.
they contacted me saying they acknowledge my application and they have contacted ryanair for a refund.
After a few weeks i contacted them again and they said they are still waiting to hear from ryanair and the whole thing was delayed due to the amount of refunds that have to be processed etc.
I have now heard ryanair are giving credit or vouchers instead of cash refunds.
I contacted PTSB to request a chargeback on my visa debit, to which i was told all chargeback facilities have been suspended since the government enacted emergency covid 19 legislation and that this is an EU wide reaction to covid 19.
Has anyone come across this?

Its grossly unfair that big business is getting looked after here, as opposed to the consumer, if this is the case, i mean what is the point of the chargeback and consumer rights if they can be overridden at the drop of a hat?


----------



## tom1ie (20 Apr 2020)

Also chargebacks apply to visa debits aswell as credit cards: 
From the visa website:
What is a chargeback?
A chargeback (otherwise known as a dispute) is a way for the bank that issued your card to reclaim money from the retailer’s bank when you do not get the goods or services you paid for, including if the retailer or supplier has gone out of business.

Chargebacks are not a legal right, but if you have paid on a Visa debit or credit card, you should address a chargeback claim to the bank that issued your card, and they can then put in a request to the retailer’s bank.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Apr 2020)

Why did you not book directly with Ryanair? 

I applied for a refund today for a cancelled flight.  It was a quick process although they did say it might be a few weeks before it's approved.

Doing things through third parties when they are not necessary makes resolving problems complicated.

Brendan


----------



## tom1ie (21 Apr 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Why did you not book directly with Ryanair?
> 
> I applied for a refund today for a cancelled flight.  It was a quick process although they did say it might be a few weeks before it's approved.
> 
> ...


At the time I’m pretty sure either Ryanair were showing fully booked or esky were cheaper. 
anyway that’s not really what I was asking about. 
I was wondering about the chargeback if anyone can help with that?
Thanks.


----------



## RedOnion (21 Apr 2020)

tom1ie said:


> I was wondering about the chargeback


You need to ask specifically about your bank. Scheme level Chargeback hasn't been suspended, but your bank might have suspended processing them if they don't have staff capacity to deal with them.
You already have a response from your bank, so I'm not sure what anyone can add to that?


----------



## tom1ie (21 Apr 2020)

RedOnion said:


> You need to ask specifically about your bank. Scheme level Chargeback hasn't been suspended, but your bank might have suspended processing them if they don't have staff capacity to deal with them.
> You already have a response from your bank, so I'm not sure what anyone can add to that?


Ok. 
It was to ask has chargeback facilities been superseded by covid 19 legislation as my bank has told me.
I was told it applies to everyone nothing to do with staff capacity. 
Has anyone heard similar?


----------



## Peanuts20 (21 Apr 2020)

Banks have not suspended chargebacks and are processing them. I'm seeing plenty coming in to me for one of my online customers. 

Might be worth listening to Matt Cooper on Today FM from yesterday, he was on about this as he had sought a refund and the same thing happened him.


----------



## tom1ie (21 Apr 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> Banks have not suspended chargebacks and are processing them. I'm seeing plenty coming in to me for one of my online customers.
> 
> Might be worth listening to Matt Cooper on Today FM from yesterday, he was on about this as he had sought a refund and the same thing happened him.



Thanks peanuts. Appreciate the help. I'm currently on to CCPC helpline on hold for the last 20 mins, so I guess everyone is having issues at the moment. I will update this thread when I get any more info.


----------



## tom1ie (21 Apr 2020)

tom1ie said:


> Thanks peanuts. Appreciate the help. I'm currently on to CCPC helpline on hold for the last 20 mins, so I guess everyone is having issues at the moment. I will update this thread when I get any more info.


so I rang PTSB and got a different person who told me I have to post any documentation I have on requesting a refund from the merchant to the visa department of PTSB to attempt to get a refund. 
So there is conflicting information from PTSB customer services out there at the moment.


----------



## Bigbangr1 (22 Apr 2020)

BOI,you have too post them the emails you have sent too the merchant requesting refunds and you need proof  they have agreed too refund you and they will make a decision on the evidence you provide them befour doing a charge back


----------



## paulgreen (23 Apr 2020)

i am currently doing one through avantcard they asked me to email everything then lo and behold the retailer who had gone deaf suddenly start to reply to month old emails wonder why ??????


----------



## 8till8 (23 Apr 2020)

AIB has updated their dispute transaction form which has a new paragraph that says;

*"High dispute volume:As a result of the current pandemic, we are experiencing a high number of disputes and calls to our contact centres which is having a big impact on our dispute response times and call wait times –we are very sorry for this. We want to support you and will respond in writing to all dispute forms received but to allow us to focus on customers who need us most, we ask that you help us by only contacting our contact centres if you cannot find a solution on the [broken link removed].

If your dispute relates to a booking cancelled by a hotel or airline due to Government Restrictions related to Covid-19 and they have offered you a credit note towards a future booking we regret that we are unable to request a refund on your behalf. "*

The last line is quite unhelpful, in my case Aer Lingus might have offered me a credit note/voucher but they also offered me a refund which I chose and have not yet received even after the 7 day legal time limit plus a reasonable waiting time...


----------



## Lightning (1 May 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> Banks have not suspended chargebacks and are processing them.



Depends on the bank. 

As posted above and elsewhere, AIB and PTSB are making charge backs very difficult. 

N26 have a good reputation with quick charge backs. 

BoI make you send a paper form but generally process charge backs quickly thereafter.


----------



## Wahaay (1 May 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Why did you not book directly with Ryanair?
> 
> I applied for a refund today for a cancelled flight.  It was a quick process although they did say it might be a few weeks before it's approved.
> 
> ...



Am I missing something ?
I didn't think it was possible to book a Ryanair flight through a 3rd party.


----------

